# Bending 1/4 rod



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is one I made for myself using 1/4 cold roll steel and the stainless steel band attachments I use on my RH slingshots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a perfect fit!

I really dig your wire work :thumbsup:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's super cool. love the fit to the hand. how's it shoot?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks great!

Now I need some instructions on how you get such nice, symmetrical, delicate bends. I have some stainless steel rod, about 1/4 inch or so. I want to use it to make a wire frame, but I am not anxious to build a complicated bending tool with a long lever arm, adjustable pin positions, etc. So, my clever fellow, how are you doing your bending?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Now I need some instructions on how you get such nice, symmetrical, delicate bends. I have some stainless steel rod, about 1/4 inch or so. I want to use it to make a wire frame, but I am not anxious to build a complicated bending tool with a long lever arm, adjustable pin positions, etc. So, my clever fellow, how are you doing your bending?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


http://www.grainger.com/product/Wire-Bender-and-Coiler-6HCU2?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/6HCU1_AS01?$smthumb$

This is what I use Charles, I made one a few years back using two 1/2 inch grade 8 bolts welded top and bottom with a 1/4 inch clearance and set it in a big vice. It worked really well. I bent up a lot of the wire frames for tubes. But this makes better looking bends. Good luck


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Byudzai said:


> that's super cool. love the fit to the hand. how's it shoot?


It shoots a lot better than I do.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

M.J said:


> Looks like a perfect fit!
> I really dig your wire work :thumbsup:


Thanks MJ, what I am really getting a kick out of right now is 3/8 bands pulled to 50 inches on my starship shooting 3/8 steel. The first time you pull them you think No way but they will surprise you.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I bet you that is one heck of a shooter !

wll


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I like that Grainger! I'd say "that" and a "piece of hard-drawn copper tube" about 270 mm long, would set you up nicely.

If you have a vice, two 1/2" bolts with plain shanks, side by side with the flats on the head together for spacing - will work along with the pipe for leverage and comfort. Just feed it through the gap and bend away.

Nothing too elaborate, Charles? There you go!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Soooooooo much better than mine I'm jealous


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

DogBox said:


> I like that Grainger! I'd say "that" and a "piece of hard-drawn copper tube" about 270 mm long, would set you up nicely.
> 
> If you have a vice, two 1/2" bolts with plain shanks, side by side with the flats on the head together for spacing - will work along with the pipe for leverage and comfort. Just feed it through the gap and bend away.
> 
> Nothing too elaborate, Charles? There you go!


My vice is women. My 4" vise is made in China.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

A noter very cool slingshot like al your designs
Cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool Roger!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

thanks for the wire bending tool heads up.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Wingshooter, do you buy those band attachments or do you make them some how? Josh


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Hey Wingshooter, do you buy those band attachments or do you make them some how? Josh


I have a welder that makes all my RH heads. He uses a press for the bends and tig welds everything.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ah cool, thanks! Josh


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool! Perfect slingshot.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this one, very very nice!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

DogBox said:


> I like that Grainger! I'd say "that" and a "piece of hard-drawn copper tube" about 270 mm long, would set you up nicely.
> 
> If you have a vice, two 1/2" bolts with plain shanks, side by side with the flats on the head together for spacing - will work along with the pipe for leverage and comfort. Just feed it through the gap and bend away.
> 
> Nothing too elaborate, Charles? There you go!


Any chance for a how to video ? Or picture seri ? Would like to learn that 
Cheerio


----------

